
Show HN: Notably – no-login markdown notes app - chris140957
https://notably.cc/#/?v=2
======
chris140957
Hi, I recently launched notably. Notably is a simple way of sharing text
snippets which supports markdown format. Every note creates has its own unique
link that can be shared with anyone. It’s currently completely free and
doesn’t require any signup

~~~
joefarish
Have you thought about adding a read only link that just shows the rendered
Markdown (but doesn't reveal the identifier for the editable markdown)?

------
jkonline
Created a quick test note, seems to work pretty well.

One annoying and repeating issue is that the GUI doesn't seem to keep up with
my typing, effectively resulting in erased or partial (aka incorrectly formed)
words.

I'm running Android 10 on an original Pixel XL with the Grammarly keyboard. It
could be something with my setup, but I've never noticed it elsewhere.

~~~
sombremesa
It's not just you. Seems like at least a few of the errors go away if you let
the spinner stop spinning, but it's strange that it needs to mess your typing
up to do whatever it's doing.

